

Show HN: My first iOS app using RubyMotion - thinkdevcode
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pl-bodycalc/id571581270

======
thinkdevcode
Simple app yet fills a need I had when talking with people about
fitness/training/health. RubyMotion is awesome and I highly recommend using it
if you don't want to venture down Obj-C land.

Gems I used: Bubble-Wrap and Formotion

~~~
jevinskie
Shouldn't your tab controller have icons? Congrats on the application, I'm
really interested in trying out RubyMotion!

~~~
thinkdevcode
I'm honestly terrible with photoshop so I don't really know how to make icons
(or what they should look like). I thought about text but I think it wouldnt
look right with the text right under it. I highly recommend rubymotion, it's
absolutely awesome.

~~~
YellinBen
Check out the icons at <http://www.glyphish.com>. There's a free set, but I
think the Pro version is a great deal.

~~~
thinkdevcode
Thanks for the link, the ions look great. Now I need to figure out which icons
to use for BMI/BMR/BF/etc haha

------
jasongill
You gave yourself a 5 star rating? Not cool, man

------
nirvana
I'm very curious to know how this app did its first couple days... I wonder
about utilities like this on the appstore.

My hypothesis is that you'd do $50 over the first three days and then less
than that each month thereafter (unless you have some sort of marketing, but
how would you market an app like this?)

This isn't criticism, it's curiousity. I don't think you've done anything
wrong, it's a perfectly decent app and serves a clear need. (Though I'd put
icons in the tab bar if you could, even just images of the text BMI, etc,
would look better.)

~~~
thinkdevcode
It was approved on Saturday and as of today I've sold 8 copies. I wasn't
really expecting to sell many as I put the price high and this was more of a
simple project to dig into rubymotion. Thanks for the comment

